# icone du Dock



## xdi (25 Décembre 2006)

BONJOUR, est il possible modifier les icones du dock ? par exemple grace a un site de referencement d'icone et un logiciel afin de les changer. En effet, certaine ne me convienne pas et gache ce si jolie environnement mac : ) Merci


----------



## Miralf (25 Décembre 2006)

tu trouveras ton bonheur ici http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=118203 et ici http://www.logicielmac.com/logiciel/Transparent&#37;20Dock.html


pour les icones le meilleur logiciel est candybar &#224; mon humble avis http://www.panic.com/candybar/

Chez "Custo" y'a tout ce qu'il vous faut&#8230;


----------



## unfolding (27 Décembre 2006)

Il suffit de changer l'icone de l'application en question dans le dossier Applications.
Faire POMME + I sur l'icone de lancement de l'application, pour obtenir les informations. Faire la meme chose sur une image ou une autre icone. Clique une fois sur le petit symbole en haut a gauche de cette fenetre, elle sera entouré d'un cadre bleu. Faire POMME + C et va sur la fenetre d'information de l'application ou tu desire changer l'icone. Selectionne le petit symvole en haut a gauche et fais POMME + V et voilà. 
Il suffit alors de deplacer l'application dans le dock et le tour est joué.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Décembre 2006)

unfolding a dit:


> Il suffit de changer l'icone de l'application en question dans le dossier Applications.
> .


oui et non 
ca dépend des applications.
La plupart du temps ca marche

 mais pas avec toutes
En ces cas faut soit renoncer soit utiliser des outils comme au dessus


----------



## gwendoline13 (28 Décembre 2006)

Une petite question 
Si jamais les icones que l'on a changé ne nous conviennent pas on peut récupérer les originales ou ca sera trop tard ?


----------



## MamaCass (28 Décembre 2006)

Tu refait pomme I sur l'icone de l'application, tu selectionnes l'icone (en haut &#224; gauche de la fenetre information) et tu appuies sur "retour chariot" (la touche au dessus de "entr&#233;e").


----------



## gwendoline13 (28 Décembre 2006)

Ok merci !


----------



## MamaCass (28 Décembre 2006)

gwendoline13 a dit:


> Une petite question
> Si jamais les icones que l'on a changé ne nous conviennent pas on peut récupérer les originales ou ca sera trop tard ?



Je t'ai répondu plus haut


----------



## gwendoline13 (28 Décembre 2006)

Oui j'ai vu, merci !
J'ai juste fait une fausse manip :rateau:


----------

